# what is the best way to clean speaker grills?



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

What is the best way to clean speaker grills? Is it ok to wash them like with the sprayer of the sink? I have these yamaha 6.1" speakers and the one that lays flat by the tv is so dirty. I checked and the backing of it is plastic so i dont have to worry about warping any wood trim but i am afraid it may make the fabric get lose or something. The color of these is like a silvery gray. I already cleaned them with the tool on the sweeper and they still dont look that good and they are only about a year and a half old.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Start with the vacuum (which you've already done). After that, try a damp cotton cloth, old tee shirts work great. Just wipe the grills gently. Then, soap and water. If that doesn't work, you'l need to get more drastic.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Start with the vacuum (which you've already done). After that, try a damp cotton cloth, old tee shirts work great. Just wipe the grills gently. Then, soap and water. If that doesn't work, you'l need to get more drastic.


that didn't work ether. I ended up using the kittchen sink sprayer on it. It worked great. cleaned right up. now if it would of been one of those grills with the pressed wood frames I wouldn't of used the kitchen sink sprayer. I just wished I would of taken a before and after photo. But in time it will look as bad as what it did. It's not like i had it that long before it started to look bad.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds good.


----------

